
Genode – The microkernel approach (2008) - DyslexicAtheist
https://genode.org/documentation/general-overview/
======
snvzz
Rather than that basic page that hasn't been updated in forever, it would have
been better to link the "Genode Book"

[https://github.com/nfeske/genode-manual](https://github.com/nfeske/genode-
manual)

Or a prebuilt version from months ago:
[https://genode.org/documentation/genode-
foundations-17-05.pd...](https://genode.org/documentation/genode-
foundations-17-05.pdf)

